# What spray gun?



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Im looking for your thoughts on which gun works best for water based paints and the occasional use of 2k paint…

i dont mind having to purchase a second gun for the heavier paints… primer etc…

budget around £150/200, i'm not a pro painter, but detailing is something i do near on full time and find that the question pops up only too often, only ever bumpers or wings etc… i wouldnt even consider full respray lol… but it would be nice to learn your thoughts on guns, or any other advice…

found this but doesn't say wether the internals are brass or s/s?? been told that s/s is a must for water based… although does say can be used with water base?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350543629...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_800wt_1165
Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

That gun set looks very similar to guns made buy upol, kit is seems to comprise of a primer gun, base/laquer gun, and one for small repairs/locals smart repairs.

If your looking for a spraygun that's more universal and better quality, try looking on ebay for a devilbiss gti, not the cheapest guns but will give you a more proffesional finish, once you get used to spraying. Best way to get better at spraying is to buy an old wing from a breakers yard and practice spraying it. But remember make sure every part of the preparation work is absolutely spot on as it's the prep work that will make the paint job.

That said the kit your looking at may be fine for what you need, obviously the better quality of the gun will be better, which is why I suggested a devilbiss gti. But you would need another gun for primer which should have a 1.6-1.8 set up in it.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

im about to stick a devilbiss gti monza, on ebay tomorrow 1.4 set up


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> That gun set looks very similar to guns made buy upol, kit is seems to comprise of a primer gun, base/laquer gun, and one for small repairs/locals smart repairs.
> 
> If your looking for a spraygun that's more universal and better quality, try looking on ebay for a devilbiss gti, not the cheapest guns but will give you a more proffesional finish, once you get used to spraying. Best way to get better at spraying is to buy an old wing from a breakers yard and practice spraying it. But remember make sure every part of the preparation work is absolutely spot on as it's the prep work that will make the paint job.
> 
> That said the kit your looking at may be fine for what you need, obviously the better quality of the gun will be better, which is why I suggested a devilbiss gti. But you would need another gun for primer which should have a 1.6-1.8 set up in it.


Thanks for that advice, i have my fair share of painting prepping experience… just not using a high end spray gun, and now i would like to offer it to my paying customers i would like to be able to offer what most car enthusiasts want… nothing short of perfection lol, i fully intend on doing alot of practise to master the use of what ever gun/paint types etc i settle on…

i have recently bought a mk4 golf in the hope to enhance and resell, has rust bubbles appearing on both front wings, should be a good test providing the panel is saveable… also my mates dad has a t3 camper van he would like me to take a look at… should get some threads started lol…

Devilbliss GTI is a good one to get then, i shall bare that in mind, any other that compare? ideally would like to buy new… if second hand, very little use

Thanks.

Mitchell could you send me some details on the gun? asking price, where are you based?

Thanks again.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a car sprayer by trade, and use devillbiss and sata.
The two main types of spraygun you find are devilbiss, and sata jet. You could also look at anest iwata. But to be honest for a beginner I'd really recommend the devilbiss as there easier to use than sata or iwata.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Andy,

how do you rate the Devilbiss PRi Pro for shooting basecoat and clear…?

also which additional gun would you recommend for shooting primer etc?

sorry for all the questions lol

Thanks again.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

The pri is a primer gun, the gti version is for base/clear coat depending which set up you go for.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

aaarrghhh, just as i thought nice gun all the specs, nicer price lol…

is that the case even with the 1.4 tip??

Thanks.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Devilbiss pri is for primer.
I run gti's for basecoat (waterbase) but the set up I use is 1.3, but our other sprayer also uses gti's but runs a 1.2 set up in his, I then use a sata jet RP for laquer with a 1.2 set up, as I find sata lays the clear on a lot better.
It's down to personal preference really, there's a lot of other sprayers on here who probably use different set ups and guns.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Devilbiss pri is for primer.
> I run gti's for basecoat (waterbase) but the set up I use is 1.3, but our other sprayer also uses gti's but runs a 1.2 set up in his, I then use a sata jet RP for laquer with a 1.2 set up, as I find sata lays the clear on a lot better.
> It's down to personal preference really, there's a lot of other sprayers on here who probably use different set ups and guns.


thanks for clearing that up andy… sorry in advance for the next question lol, but there is far to many guns to choose from lol, is the SRi a gun i could shoot base and clear with using a 1.2 setup? then save up to get the PRi for what its meant for lol…

Thanks, you have been a massive help… :thumb:

Note. i wouldn't need a gun to shoot a whole car with, mainly individual panels if that… i assume SRi means smart repair?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Sri is a smaller version of the gti mainly for smart repairs/wheels. I doubt very much you could do a whole panel with one, because if I recall correctly the Sri set ups are 0.8 and 1.0 don't think they come in 1.2 that would only be the gti in that set up.
Sprayguns now are a minefield of what you can buy mate, it's down to what you can afford to buy I'd hate to think how much I've spent on them. No worries with the questions mate ask what you want. :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Andy, i don't really want to spend over £200 on one gun, do think i could pick a good used one up for that? or maybe go for one not so good and spend more money on refurbishing it… either way im officially on the hunt for a Devilbiss GTI 1.2 setup for around £200…

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dwayne said:


> Thanks Andy, i don't really want to spend over £200 on one gun, do think i could pick a good used one up for that? or maybe go for one not so good and spend more money on refurbishing it… either way im officially on the hunt for a Devilbiss GTI 1.2 setup for around £200…
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


No problems mate.
I'd just keep looking on ebay they varie in price average £80-£120 for a used one. I've bought a couple on there that needed parts fortunately i had the parts to repair them. A lot on there are 1.3-1.4 but that doesn't matter all you would need is a 1.2 fluid tip. Put that in and your ready to paint.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

ahaa just realised i was looking at the gti pro… thought i was having trouble finding one that cheap lol, i've even placed a bid lol… 

would this gun be simular to the none pro one?

it has the H1 air cap if that helps…

Thanks again.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dwayne said:


> ahaa just realised i was looking at the gti pro… thought i was having trouble finding one that cheap lol, i've even placed a bid lol…
> 
> would this gun be simular to the none pro one?
> 
> ...


With an H1 air cap that will be a gti pro.

Just the normal gti will be using a 110 air cap or if it's set up for waterbase the air cap will be 115. There's two types of gti you have the normal gti which is what want. Then the GTI W which is specifically for waterbase, but basically the only difference on the gti w is the air cap which is 115.

My personal opinion don't bother with a gti pro there not all that I didn't rate it when I bought one, ended selling it and reverting back to a normal gti, but there will be some who really rate the gti pro just not for me.


----------

